# Wicklow



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

We are off to Wicklow on Friday evening for the weekend.
Staying at the Redcross site.

Going to do the usual forest walks and Glendalough but if anybody has any tips on interesting things in the area that would be great.

This will be my second trip in the ;van so hopefully I'll get on a little better than last time!


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi DubPaul,

At least the weather looks promising with sunshine!!

Friday

Sunrise 6:57 (IST)
Sunset 19:40 (IST) 14°C 5°C 16 moderate 1026 58 

Saturday

Sunrise 6:59 (IST)
Sunset 19:38 (IST) 16°C 8°C 8 moderate 1029 62 

Sunday

Sunrise 7:01 (IST)
Sunset 19:36 (IST) 18°C 11°C 12 

Have a good weekend.
Sharon


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dubpaul

Hope you have a good weekend, if the weather is good Brittas Bay is not far. also if you come home by Bray you pass the National Garden Centre, I think it is near kilpeddar. If you have golf clubs bring some with you, Par 3 course on site. At least this is one of those sites that have a seaparate place for couples (cupids grove) so the children can have a good run of the rest of the site without disturbing those without children.


----------

